# Future lurker says hello.



## Rokuta (May 25, 2013)

Lets try again.

Martial arts experience:

I studied taekwondo for around 6 months in 2003. The dojo I was learning at offered classes at GMU and I took them for a semester before graduation. Reason for stopping, I injured my foot in sparring, left in pain and by the following morning couldn't stand on it. I guess I was afraid of further injury. 

I presently am studying ninpo with a group in northern VA, part of Kageshin Dojo in Genbukan. I started back around Christmas. It's been a lot of fun learning with them. My progress . . . I'm not sure if it is slow or normal. Better to learn the techniques than to be promoted fast with no idea what is going on. Given my level of fitness when starting this class I am satisfied with my ability. Tachi nagare and breakfalls are still a bit of a bear.

Hi.


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2013)

Hello! By all means, don't just lurk--post about what you're doing!


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 25, 2013)

Welcome to MT, but lurking can't be nearly as much fun as participating.


----------



## Rokuta (May 26, 2013)

Perhaps not. Depends on the sub forum in question and the content of the discussion.


----------



## Rokuta (Dec 20, 2013)

As of December 29 I will have been studying Ninpo for 1 year. What a difference from day one. I need some cake.


----------



## kitkatninja (Dec 20, 2013)

Cool, how are you getting on with it now?


----------



## K-man (Dec 20, 2013)

Rokuta said:


> As of December 29 I will have been studying Ninpo for 1 year. What a difference from day one. I need some cake.


:s447:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 20, 2013)

Rokuta said:


> As of December 29 I will have been studying Ninpo for 1 year. What a difference from day one. I need some cake.


Good for you, congratulations. Always awesome to fine home..  Please keep us in the loop on your progress......


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input and shared experiences.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 18, 2014)

Rokuta said:


> Lets try again.
> 
> Martial arts experience:
> 
> ...



I will imagine your "audience" everytime I post. Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 18, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 18, 2014)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 18, 2014)

Just a note - Rokuta joined and started this thread over a year ago.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2014)

I guess some things never get old


----------



## Rokuta (Sep 24, 2014)

And I have been out with a shoulder injury for 2 months now.  Hoping the latest attempt at therapy will clear it up by Halloween so I can refocus on Nana Kyu and attend our Fall seminar.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck with all that hopefully fall seminar will be good one


----------

